
Another way to be productive while working - aguapoints
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.aguapoints.org<p>Agua Points is an app that rewards users for not using their phones in support of the cause to build water wells. Users are rewarded with gift cards to some of their favorite places.
Check out the website at www.aguapoints.org 
So far the app is only on iPhones.<p>Can you help out by downloading and giving us feedback?
It&#x27;ll be greatly appreciated.
======
codezero
I think this is more appropriate in ShowHN than AskHN.

